# Sharper designs



## SerinusCanaria3075

Bună.

Cum poate să fie tradus _"sharper designs"_ în limba română? _Design-uri cele mai limpezi_?
N-am găsit adjectif cel corect pentru să traduc _"sharp"_ cu sensul de "clar, limpede, minunat, superior". În spaniolă noi avem "nítido".

(_Design_ este pronunţat ca în limba engleză?)


----------



## OldAvatar

Salut SerinusCanaria,

_Design _se pronunţă la fel ca în limba engleză.
Îmi este foarte greu să găsesc un echivalent pentru *sharper designs*. Eu aş merge pe ideea de _design îndrăzneţ_ (literally - *bold design*) sau _design revoluţionar_. Dar să mai aşteptăm, poate are altcineva o idee mai bună.

Toate cele bune,
OA


----------



## alinapopi

¿Pero _nítido _en qué sentido? Dime la palabra en español (un sinónimo de _nítido_ que vaya en el contexto o la explicación), a lo mejor así te puedo ayudar.
Un saludo,
Alina


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

_Nítido_ con el sentido de "fino", "claro", "mejor calidad".

_Un diseño más nítido es lo que busca la compañia _(de una calidad más buena que la otra, en comparación).

Cred că "îndrăzneţ" funcţionează bine în acest context, _bold _and _pleasing to the eye_.

Bună seară.


----------



## OldAvatar

Be careful, however, in which context you use it. As far as I know, _Sharper designs_ is a trade mark (™).


----------

